# 3 Days left to get rabbits out of shelter in Plam City Fl!



## tresurecoastbuns

Ok everyone this is my last post about the rabbits at my shelter in Palm City, Fl. I have 3 days left to find them fosters or rescue groups to go to. If you can even just take one that woud be great. PLEASE PLEASE help these buns we have 11 that need to get out or i have to let them go.



Time is not on there side so even if you can help just one please call me asap (772)708-9668 or email me [email protected] or my home email is [email protected]

Thank You again and lets pray for them 

Sara Kyle


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Oh dear. I WISH there was something I could do to help. I'm in south central Virginia and unable to travel that far...I am touched by how hard you are working to save these bunnies and pray that help arrives in time!


----------



## MiniLopHop

Oh my goodness, I adore Happy. It really is too bad you are so far away 

Have you tried getting them into local bunny rescues? ray:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Is there any way that donations can help you get more time for the bunnies?


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

I wish that there was but the only thing they need now is to get off asap. 

Sara


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

I ment out. Just got a call from 1 rescue they are going to take one. So just 10 more to go!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

That's great!!! Maybe when they come to get that one they won't be able to resist taking morewhat kind of bunnies are they? What ages? Health issues? You may have included that in an earlier post and I missed it.


----------



## slavetoabunny

****...I am SOOO sorry Sara! You were so kind in taking the 5 from Halifax a few weeks ago and I wish that there was more I could do for you. Halifax is calling right now for us to take even more bunnies that we don't have room for and I'm not positive, but I think we had to let one go a Alachua.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Patti, by any chance do you have a bunderground transport system to Little Miracles? If there was some way to get Happy to NJ that would be close enough I could get him. I know you have mentioned them before, which is why I thought you might. I'm not really actively looking for another bun, but I have a soft spot for the extremely fuzzy babies because angoras have such great personalities if wool care is not an issue.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Fingers still crossed for you. I called a friend in Tampa to see if they know any bunny people who might be interested. They have someone in mind and said they would try to get back to me by tomorrow.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

ray:


----------



## slavetoabunny

Brandy....unfortunately, I don't. I would personally be willing to drive a bunny as far as Fayettesvilly, NC. That is a 9 hour drive for each of us. Sara would need to bring the bunny up to me (about 2 hours for her).


----------



## Ape337

Brandy and patti,

Hubby will be in charlotte, NC on July 22 so can transport bunny to millsboro, DE. He will be doing work in Kennett square, PA and Royersford, PA late July so we can host the bun at our house, then transport bun to Kennett or Royersford? Just an option to help save a bun :biggrin:


----------



## MiniLopHop

April, Are you serious? Kennet and Royersford are so close!

Sara, is this possible? What would we have to do?


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Just heard from my friend and the bunny person he had in mind is already overwhelmed with bunnies she's taken in recently. Very sorry.


----------



## Preston

[align=center]I apologize for the repost.[/align]


----------



## Preston

[align=center]This is just breaking my heart. First off, please note that there is no guarantee what-so-ever that I will be taking the bunnies off your hands. I may be able to take a trip down and grab one or two. What are the breeds, ages, and temperaments of the bunnies? Hope you can find homes for all the others if I'm not able to take any off your hands.

~Preston[/align]


----------



## MiniLopHop

The link is in her profile: A shelter full of them check us out http://www.hstc1.org

I'm a little worried though, there were a lot more listed earlier today. I hope we are not too late


----------



## Preston

MiniLopHop wrote:


> The link is in her profile: A shelter full of them check us out http://www.hstc1.org
> 
> I'm a little worried though, there were a lot more listed earlier today. I hope we are not too late



[align=center]I was taken to the website after clicking the link, but I'm lost where to go from there. There don't seem to be any rabbits under the adoption tab. Does she own the shelter? If now, how do I determine which rabbits are hers? Thanks.

~Preston[/align]


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

I had the same experience as Preston...can't find any rabbits on site.


----------



## Ape337

MiniLopHop wrote:


> April, Are you serious? Kennet and Royersford are so close!
> 
> Sara, is this possible? What would we have to do?



Brandy, yes, so serious! I feel so sorry for the buns, even 1 saved is a small victory :biggrin2:

They're all so cute I wish I had room


----------



## Ape337

Preston wrote:


> MiniLopHop wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> The link is in her profile: A shelter full of them check us out http://www.hstc1.org
> 
> I'm a little worried though, there were a lot more listed earlier today. I hope we are not too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]I was taken to the website after clicking the link, but I'm lost where to go from there. There don't seem to be any rabbits under the adoption tab. Does she own the shelter? If now, how do I determine which rabbits are hers? Thanks.
> 
> ~Preston[/align]
Click to expand...


I followed the link, clicked "adopt a pet", then chose "pet search", under species I chose "other". The buns showed up there


----------



## Preston

Ape337 wrote:


> Preston wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> MiniLopHop wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> The link is in her profile: A shelter full of them check us out http://www.hstc1.org
> 
> I'm a little worried though, there were a lot more listed earlier today. I hope we are not too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]I was taken to the website after clicking the link, but I'm lost where to go from there. There don't seem to be any rabbits under the adoption tab. Does she own the shelter? If now, how do I determine which rabbits are hers? Thanks.
> 
> ~Preston[/align]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I followed the link, clicked "adopt a pet", then chose "pet search", under species I chose "other". The buns showed up there
Click to expand...


[align=center]Ah, thanks so much! Still trying to determine which buns are hers though. Do all the buns in the shelter belong to you? Or is it only a select few?

~Preston[/align]


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Thanks for the instructions. I was able to see the bunnies. Is Petta one of the ones in immediate danger? If it weren't for the distance, I would think about taking her. Does anyone have any ideas for how to help to transport her to Central Virginia? Thanks.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

And, needless to say, if anyone else is interested in her who has transporation or is closer, they should be the one to have her. She really deserves a happy home after starting life in a petting zoo!!!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

*


----------



## Ape337

katherine at sacred stories wrote:


> Thanks for the instructions. I was able to see the bunnies. Is Petta one of the ones in immediate danger? If it weren't for the distance, I would think about taking her. Does anyone have any ideas for how to help to transport her to Central Virginia? Thanks.



Hubby's coming straight up I-95 through Richmond, VA on the 22nd, does that work for you?

If the buns can get to Charlotte, NC on the 22nd, then hubby can be part of the bunderground transport. I don't know if anyone can bunny sit until that date?

If anyone else is interested, hubby starts in Charlotte, NC, travels north I-85 to I-95 just south of Richmond, VA, then north I-95 to Washington, DC, then east US-50 to Delaware beaches. That's on July 22nd.

Within a week after that trip hubby and I will be traveling north to south-eastern PA, so we've got a bit of mid-Atlantic I-95 covered. Anyone in the Baltimore area could meet hubby in suburban SE DC on the 22nd or later in the Newark, DE area when we make our trip to PA.

I could get a bun to southern jersey via the cape may-lewes ferry too.

April 

:biggrin::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

That would definitely work for me. I am in Colonial Heights,
Virginia, which is right off I95. I'm about 10 minutes drive from the exit and about 20 miles south of Richmond. 

Thank you so much!!! I guess the next step is to find out if Petta is still available...


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Hi Preston! I know you've been considering helping one or more of these bunnies...if Petta is one that you wanted to take, I won't pursue this further. But, if not, I'll see what I can do. Thanks.


----------



## MiniLopHop

I just spoke to Sara. Apparently the buns that are listed on the web page are already in their program (no critical threat). There are 11 that they just had come in that they do not have room for, and they are not listed on the web page. If you email her at the addresses listed above she can send information on the rabbits that are in critical need of adoption to prevent them needing to be PTS.

If there is one on the web site that you fell in love with, then she may be able to talk to the adoption coordinator to see what could be done.

Thanks to everyone for taking an interest. April, you are my hero for driving on the bunderground transport!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Thanks, MiniLop! That's what I needed to know. I kind of have fallen in love with Petta ) (sniff) and just emailed them about her but, if she's not in immediate danger, it might be best not to put her through the trip. In this heat and everything. As long as she's safe and getting lots of love. I'll email to get information on the others that are in danger. I wonder if there's any way that info can be posted here?


----------



## MiniLopHop

If it is ok with Sara I can post the information after I get it. I imagine it is just time consuming to get them all uploaded. I'm working a half day today so I don't mind.

Well, my work day is over so I'm off to our local SPCA to read to the gunia pigs a while. They came from a hoarder and need to get used to people. No, I'm not taking any piggies home


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

You're wonderful...I'll look for the info


----------



## Ape337

Thanks Brandy, I think we are all bunny/animal lovers and are willing to do whatever we can . And that's sooo sweet that you go and read to the piggies!!

Just a thought but if the buns in the shelter get adopted does that free up spots for the ones in critical need? That way the critical buns could settle in a bit before adoption? Just throwing out ideas


----------



## Preston

[align=center]Yes, as soon as you receive the information post it. I'm somewhat interested in taking in a bun, however I need to know all if it's information before I take it in. I need to be able to have appropriate living conditions according to the bun. I just was wanting to know the size, breed, age, if they're neutered or not, health issues, and a picture if possible. Thanks so much. I hope all the buns find a home.

~Preston[/align]


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

:bunnyheartOk everyone the rabbits listed on the webpage ARE NOT the ones needing to get out they are the lucky ones they made it up for adoption where there is not time limit. But the ones that just came in are the ones I need help with there is no room in adoption. I currently have 3 4month old (one rex, and 2 lionhead mix). One 1yr old female dutch rabbit. 1 brown 2yr male. 1 large black and white male. A bonded pair of boys one is all brown and one is brown and white. If you can help and take any of the buns listed I can have them spayed or neutered before leaving! But i have to secure a home for them ASAP. I have photos but an unable to post them on the webpage ( dont know how lol ) if you would like to see photos Please contact me via my email [email protected] I work from 8am-5pm Tue-Sat my home address is [email protected] feel free to contact me there to and my cell is (772)708-9668 THANK YOU EVREYONE!!!! 



Sara Kyle


----------



## MiniLopHop

These are photos of the rabbits in need of quick rescue. I count 8, but hopefully the others are already spoken for? I have asked about what costs for fixing and adoption there would be and more details as far as size and anything else she can tell us. Hopefully together we can get them all in homes soon!


----------



## tresurecoastbuns




----------



## slavetoabunny

Sara....if someone where to foster one of the buns on the floor, would that at least make room for one of the endangered ones?

If one of the folks up north could take some of your buns I would be willing to help transport part of the way. You would need to bring the bun to Ormond Beach though if I were going to be driving any considerable distance north.

I've been working Facebook hard (not only on my own page) trying to get bunnies placed.


----------



## cheryl

Awww just look at those precious faces....wish i could help..


----------



## blondiesmommie

Omg I live at the Volusia / Brevard co line, but I just told I would foster 1 from Daytona, bc they're in need too, palm city is a drive I think ?


----------



## Preston

[align=center]Yikes, I don't think I'm going to be able to make it. I have a few things to do, and I don't think I have room for one of them, I really wish there were something I could do. Are the two in the fifth picture dwarfs? Also, I'm almost afraid to ask, if they aren't adopted where is the next stop? Are they going to euthanize them?

~Preston [/align]


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

THe Dutch is a female about 1 yr old very sweet easy to pick up and loves to run around owner turned in moving. The Large black and white (black around eyes) super easy going male is a big cuddle bug also turned in by owner due to moving he is 4 yrs old. Small dwarf brown and white spotted his name is Pogo he is 1yr 1 month old male he was left in our night box loves to throw toys and enjoys his hay. Small all brown male left in our night drop box in horible condition he had lots ant bites all over him but we got him better and he is super happy! The 3 amigos ( 2 lion heads and a rex) all around 4 months old turned in due to too many pets (they had 16 rabbits) funny little bunch sure adoptible. And our bonded pairMojo(all brown) and Puma (white and brown) they are brothers 1yr 8mos turned in due to the owner having cancer. All the rabbits listed are in great health and tem! Please if you know that you can take one or more let me know ASAP they can stay here for a little bit but i MUST have them a rescue or home locked in!!!
Sara Kyle 
(772)708-9668
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Thank you, Sara, for the photos and the great info! They are all beautiful...wow. If we decide to adopt, what are the next steps: Adoption Fees? Paper Work? Interview? 

I love the little brown boy and the three amigos. The bonded boys look like they would be sweethearts...all of them--so hard to think of any of them not making it. Your job must be so hard! These bunnies are lucky to have you for a champion.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Hi April! Is your very kind offer of transportation still available? I'd like to adopt the little brown (I think agouti) bunny if the transportation is still available. Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop

*katherine at sacred stories wrote: *


> Thank you, Sara, for the photos and the great info! They are all beautiful...wow. If we decide to adopt, what are the next steps: Adoption Fees? Paper Work? Interview?
> 
> I love the little brown boy and the three amigos. The bonded boys look like they would be sweethearts...all of them--so hard to think of any of them not making it. Your job must be so hard! These bunnies are lucky to have you for a champion.



I agree, it is great they have someone trying so hard to get them adopted. 

I am drawn to the large black and white boy, but it is so hard thinking the others will be left behind.

So what do we do now?


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Oh, Minilop...I'm so glad you are drawn to that one! If the transportation offer is still available, I think I'm going to take the little brown one. He's been through so much and I love agoutis. I'm a senior living alone in a big bunny proofed house (I lost my sweetheart bunny two months ago and I'm lost without a bunny in the house) with timothy hay and toys galore. I have a fully dedicated bunny room and really have room for more. But Scout was my first rabbit and I don't know if I have enough general bunny knowledge to handle a group I'm also drawn to the three amigos but my Scout was a plain old agouti, american mix (?)and I don't know anything about the special needs of Lion Heads and Rex's. The two bonded boys just look like they would be sweeties...OMG...what to do...no time to decide...EEEEK (bunny sqeek!) 

Sara emailed me that the fee is only $25 and an application can be emailed to those who are ready to adopt.


----------



## Ape337

The bunderground is running! If they can get them to Charlotte, I'll get them north :biggrin:

And if anyone else is able to get to I-95 in the mid-atlantic, I can get buns to them. Baltimore to Philly is easy. Cape may, NJ is a short ferry ride. I can host buns for a week or 2 then transport to aforementioned cities.

DC to Charlotte will only be the 22nd. Happy to help :biggrin2:

Btw I only have 2 carriers so that might present a problem getting the buns to people?


----------



## MiniLopHop

I like big buns, plus my kids run around the house so it's good for stretching out big hoppers.

Katherine, you might want to think about one of the groups, if you are drawn to them, just because it is harder to adopt out multiples. Plus, then they will already have a friend and you won't have to go through the pain of bonding. It is so cute to see them interacting. Just a thought, not trying to push.

Rex have a tendency towards sore hocks, but this little guy looks like a mix so the fur on the feet hopefully is more normal. A full rex has thin fur on the feet that can rub off easily. I have a mini rex and to help protect his feet I have fleese covering the floor in his room. I check his feet often and if they start to get red I make him wear baby socks for a couple days until they aren't irritated anymore. 

Lionheads need a bit more grooming to keep the longer hair mat free and to prevent them from ingesting too much hair.

Bless you for thinking of adoping. I hope it goes well and you get a happy bun to liven up your house. If you have any care questions down the road, this is a great place to get everything answered.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Thanks, MiniLopHop. Those are good points. I would have thought the Three Amigos would be easy to to adopt out. Glad you shared that. Oh, dear. What to do? I'm seriously pondering!


----------



## ZRabbits

*katherine at sacred stories wrote: *


> Thanks, MiniLopHop. Those are good points. I would have thought the Three Amigos would be easy to to adopt out. Glad you shared that. Oh, dear. What to do? I'm seriously pondering!


I saw the "three amigo" pic. They are all sweet bunnies. 

Just to let you know, the lion heads are "single" mane. Though lion heads do need maintenance because of the wool, there is not much wool with single manes. Just little tuffs of it. Making it easier to maintain. I have to say Lion heads are very outgoing rabbits, and am enjoying the personalities of my two.

With the Mini Rex, though have a tendency to get sore hocks, there are ways to help battle it. I don't have Rexes (mini or big) but I know there are others here who could help you plan for the best environment.

If these boys are all neutered and have bonded, and you are truly ready to take the time, which after reading all your posts, are definitely up to it, I would go for the "Three Amigos". 

Understand the daunting of three, but you have the experience and truly sounds like you have the TLC to help these bunnies. 

Just thought I'd throw that in. Wishing you luck with whatever you decide. 

K


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Ok so now that we have somepeople interested please email me on [email protected](work email) or [email protected] ASAP to lock in the rabbit that you will take so i can place them on the surgery list and get them out again if I can lock in a place for them to go then I can save them. Thank You so much!
Sara


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Hi Sara! Just sent you an email. Glad you've been reading the posts so you know that I'm struggling to decide. I just thought of another wrinkle in the plot though...I think that the only day the transportation is available is June 22. How much time will the buns need to recover from surgery before they travel? Will they be able to travel by the 22, assuming we let you asap which buns need to be scheduled for surgery? 

Sorry for all the questions! I'm going to go meditate upon my decision


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Thank you, K!!!! That means so much that you think I could handle it! I'm going to ponder now


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

When we alter rabbits there is no recovery time they go right up for adoption they get a pain inj and they all seem to be fine. We use dissovable stitches so there is no removal. They would be able to leave as soon as you can get them. If you cant get them unitll the 22nd I can (god willing and the creek dont rise or my hubby dosent kill me) keep them at my home for a little bit i just cant have them too long. Just 3 weeks ago I took in 6 buns from Halifax Humane Society and then all hell broke loose so as long as we have someone comming i can temp house them after surgery.
Sara
(772)708-9668


----------



## fantaysah

After the 20th i will be available to help transport bunnies i live in newton nc if someone could get them close i can go up with them if you need. Google the area and if i fit in let me know


----------



## fantaysah

And in only an hour from charlotte i could pick them up and meet someone more north


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

I'm heartbroken. A family emergency came up last night that's going to require all my attention for the next several weeks. It's not going to be a good time for me to bring in new bunnies. I've sent PMs to some of you with more details but I wanted you all to know because I know you all are routing for these bunnies. I am so sorry and hope that they will all find homes.


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Ok so I need info asap by end of day today!!!!! Who can take someone!!! LAST DAY!


----------



## MiniLopHop

I emailed the paperwork to you from my personal account. Sorry I can only take one.


----------



## Ape337

Sara, is transport available to NC on the 22nd? I can get bunnies up north from there. I can transport Brandy's bun, and is Pogo still available? The little brown spotted bunny?


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

OK only 3 rabbits have been locked in , were going to loose the bonded pair,the lion heads, rex, brown boy and dutch if no one else can take anyone


----------



## MiniLopHop

I spoke with my husband and we can take the dutch girl as well! We are hoping the two will like each other and we can bond them, but we can house seperately if not. Two really is our limit though.

I'm praying for a last minute miracle. ray:


----------



## MiniLopHop

I have a friend in VA who will take the bonded brothers! Sara, I will send you her email address so you can get together. Two more lives spared thanks to facebook!


----------



## BunMommaD

I SO wish we could take the trio... But being out of work right now, I just can't  praying they all find homes!!! And I'm gonna ask around too!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop

I have been thinking about the rabbits. Is there any way if I pay for it, if they can get metacam? I really feel the boys need it the first couple days but the girl needs it for at least 5. I have had abdominal surgery and can't imagine not having pain relief. Especially with the stress of moving I'm afraid of stasis.

Also, I was rather dissapointed that these rabbits were not advertised on the sheler's web page or facebook page. Perhaps if there was more advertising then the last four wouldn't have to die. 

I just feel bad for every life lost because people are ignorant. Moving is not a good excuse at all for dumping a family member.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom

Is the large one with eyeliner still available? I have four yr old spayed girl that got kicked out of the trio. I am only considering rabbits around her age and male.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom

I pressed enter too fast! 

I wanted to add that my heart goes out to these buns and I hope that by some miracle that the rabbit train will allow them to find good homes.


----------



## MiniLopHop

I was going to take him, but can switch to the little brown guy if that saves another life.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom

My boyfriend would KILL me if we went up to four rabbits. But I would make him understand if it was between life and death. (seeing as I solely take care of the expense and care). I wouldn't even be considering it if Bee wasn't so lonely and I have had no luck finding her a home with another bun.

If you were planning on taking him, it is probably meant to be.


----------



## MiniLopHop

But if you take the black and white one that would open a space for me to take the brown one. It really is ok. Just let me know so I can tell Sara. I'm not sure what time they are putting the buns to sleep, but it is today. 

I already have 4 so taking in 2 more is the limit of what I can do. With the two cats included we have 10 litter boxes already! Two more will be all I can clean.


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Ok so pain meds i can get you, we have never had this problem before so we have never had a need to put up pets on the webpage that were in dire need. But now we know and i hope it will never happen again but were prepared now. We have never had to put down due to space this is the first time we have been in this pos. I will take the 3 amigos if it comes down to it i will see tomorrow when i go into work but the only ones we have left not spoken for are the 3 amigos and the little brown boy. Brandy i will contact your friend today about the bonded 2 I'm just waiting for Patti to get back to me on transport. I am only off on sun and mondays so i can get them to Patti but after that you guys have to figure out a plan so i need to know what day is good for Patti. Thank you all so much for all your hard work this has been such a horrible 2 weeks i have cried every night thinking about the worst and now were going to get them out!
Sara


----------



## Nelsons_Mom

I am calling the boy now. Is it possible to do it as a foster basis?

Even though I am planning on bonding him with my female, and the two are older so the chances of them actually being adopted are slim? I just feel like the "it's a foster! They're finding a home! Mentality will help me to convince him....it's just going to be a little financially tight for a while.

I'll let you know as soon as I know!


----------



## Nelsons_Mom

Even though this is making me feel like the most terrible person in the world, and my heart is hurting so badly so say this, my boyfriend and I talked and a fourth bunny is not in the cards for us at this time.

I have my current animals to consider and after some very very lofty recent bills from my rats, my vet fund and toy fund are very low and I am concerned that if something were to happen to him that could take care away from my current rabbits. And since they are already my responsibility, I have to think of them first.

I hope someone steps forward for this last bun.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Nelsons_Mom, don't fret, we have it figured out. The large black and white boy- now named Panda and the dutch girl- now named Bunnicula are coming home to me.
The little brown boy- now named Brownie, will come to me to foster until his owner is ready in Aug.

If Sara takes the three boys it means everyone is saved!


----------



## Nelsons_Mom

I'm so relieved! I cried for like an hour and a half because i thought a little bunny would die because of me!


----------



## Ape337

Hi all, thought I might bring up some logistics of travel for us to ponder. Assuming the buns can get to Charlotte, hubby will be transporting 6 bunnies. We only have 3 pet carriers. That's the first issue. The second is are all 5 bunnies going to brandy? Or will the bonded pair be meeting hubby along I-95 somewhere?

Just thinking and thought we might toss this around a bit


----------



## MiniLopHop

The easy part- the carriers. The pair would go in one, brownie in the second, and hopefully my pair in the third. If Panda and Bunnicula don't want to go into the same carrier we can figure something out. I can possibly buy a carrier on line and have it sent to your house.

The pair will go to a friend in VA, who can pick them up off of 95. The other three will come to me. I will take Brownie to VA when his new mom is ready.

Patti is going from Florida to GA/SC border. There was someone going from SC to NC, but I can't remember, then you are going from NC to DE or PA. I may come and get them in DE on July 22 depending on when you would be in PA. I will go back through the thread to find the middle transport.

Yes, we definately need to figure out the details now that everyone is safe.


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Ok everyone the plan thus far is me transporting the buns this comming sun or monday (my days off) we have to conf with everyone but there time is up and they need out. I am getting them all altered this week so they will be ready to go. If anyone has any questions please call me (772)708-9668 or email [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## fantaysah

I go out of town Monday morning. I will return Friday but if we can do it before ( even Sunday night) or after ( someone willing to hold them a few days) i am willing to drive them a few hours towards their forever homes. I am an hour away from charlotte nc if someone could call me or pm me with the info 828-409-9485


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Ok here we go i need some help everyone! So I can get the rabbits to Patti in Ormo Beach then she could get them to the GA/SC border. The only problem with the first leg of this is that she is going away on the 22nd. I need to get them out asap im thinking this sun or monday or we did all this for nothing. Then I need someone to meet Patti at the GA/SC border to get them the rest of the way I know Aprils hubby can take them ONLY on the 22nd from Charlotte, NC to Delaware. OK so can everyone help me put this togeter and we need to figure out if there is someone in GA oor SC that can keep the buns untill Aprils hubby can get them in NC on the 22nd help!!!!!!!
Sara


----------



## pinkeyes

Hi all. This is ape337's husband. I will be leaving for Charlotte NC on Sunday July 15th. I am checking out of my hotel room the morning of the 22nd. I can leave anytime before 10 am to meet and pick up the bunnies. I may be able to go straight to Newark De on the 22nd to drop off the PA bound bunnies. The main thing is the bunnies need to be somewhere untill I can pick them up on the 22nd. I am going to competing in compititions all week and will have to have my phone off during parts of the day. Hopefully most if not all of the details can be worked out before Monday the 16th. 


Steve.


----------



## Ape337

pinkeyes wrote:


> Hi all. This is ape337's husband. I will be leaving for Charlotte NC on Sunday July 15th. I am checking out of my hotel room the morning of the 22nd. I can leave anytime before 10 am to meet and pick up the bunnies. I may be able to go straight to Newark De on the 22nd to drop off the PA bound bunnies. The main thing is the bunnies need to be somewhere untill I can pick them up on the 22nd. I am going to competing in compititions all week and will have to have my phone off during parts of the day. Hopefully most if not all of the details can be worked out before Monday the 16th.
> 
> 
> Steve.



FYI-this really is my hubby :biggrin:


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Ok so due to the fact that Patti is going to be away on the 22nd i have an alternitive idea. She is comming into my town for 2 weeks. When she leaves ( Aug 3rd) she said she can take them with her then and transport them to the sc/ga line on aug 4th. I can keep them at my house untill then (my hubby is going to kill me for real). But then we will need someone else to get them from the Sc/ga line because Aprils hubby will be long gone by then. Or is someone can get them from here to Sc/ Ga line for July 22nd that will work. We need ideas fast the buns have to be out of the shelter by fri that is when they will be ready to leave after there surgery tom.
Sara
(772)708-9668
[email protected]


----------



## MiniLopHop

Can they get to Patti to transport on Saturday?


----------



## Ape337

Another option to consider:

Near the GA/SC border is a place called moonshadow kennel. They board small animals for $6 a day according to the website. If Sara and patti can get the buns to the kennel on Monday, they can stay there until Saturday, and fantaysah can pick them up sat the 21st and deliver them to Charlotte to Steve sat. He said he can probably swing leaving on sat anytime after noon. So whenever fantaysah gets to Charlotte on sat 21st is ok for Steve as long as its not before noon. If the buns are out of the kennel by noon, that day is not charged. So it would be $30 per bunny if they have enough space at the kennel for the time we need if they stayed Monday the 16th to Saturday the 21st, 5 days. I don't know if the bonded pair would be counted as 1 or 2. This would accommodate everyone, I think. The issue is the money. Are the new owners able to afford $30 for each bunny they are adopting? And will the kennel have the space for the time we need?
Just a thought:?


----------



## Ape337

Also can we get a head count on the bunnies and who they are going to? Everyone on the bunderground needs to make sure they have enough pet carriers for all the buns. I dont think the buns come with a carrier so I think we will be transferring bunnies into different carriers along each vehicle transfer?


----------



## MiniLopHop

I have contacted several rabbit rescues in SC and posted it in two rabbit rooms on FB trying to connect with transport. Hopefully it will work out with fantaysah
and her aunt, but we may be able to help them out.

I believe there will be 5 going north.


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

I really don't think we can swing the money right now for boarding I'm trying to get funds for the gas for the volunteers driving. Our day is the 22nd that's the only day April's hubby can get them. So I have to find someone to get them to that leg of the trip on that day. I can provide all carriers they can go with the buns thats no prob. So if we can find someone to get them to the ga/sc line on the 22nd or 21st like u said then we should be in good shape. The count so far is 9


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Or would fantaysahbe willing to hold on to the buns until he 22 and get them to Steve I can transport this comming Sunday spo then she would only have to hold on to them for a week is his possible??


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Or would fantaysahbe willing to hold on to the buns until he 22 and get them to Steve I can transport this comming Sunday spo then she would only have to hold on to them for a week is his possible??


----------



## Ape337

So are 9 buns headed north?


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Yes


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Yes


----------



## fantaysah

OK guys here is what I can do. I have a test on Sat. the 14th at 3 pm so i have to be here for that. I could however leave my house by 5pm that day to drive or I could drive Sunday the 15th. I have to go out of town on Monday the 16th and will return Thursday the 19th late at night. So my day options are SATURDAY 14th after 5 pm
SUNDAY 15th 
ANY DAY after the 19th

I live an hour north of Charlotte and will have to drive through it to get home so delivering them there will not be an issue. The drive to the border of GA/SC would be aroung 10 hours for me so I can ask my aunt who lives in southern GA to split it with me or if its a MUST i will deal with it. (only issue is i have a 1 yr old. but i can deal its just a day right. Anyhow, thats when i am available and I can help. I could even pick up in Charlotte and go north or whatever if needed, whatever leg you give me.


----------



## fantaysah

double post


----------



## fantaysah

OMG A TRIPLE POST.


----------



## fantaysah

*tresurecoastbuns wrote: *


> I really don't think we can swing the money right now for boarding I'm trying to get funds for the gas for the volunteers driving. Our day is the 22nd that's the only day April's hubby can get them. So I have to find someone to get them to that leg of the trip on that day. I can provide all carriers they can go with the buns thats no prob. So if we can find someone to get them to the ga/sc line on the 22nd or 21st like u said then we should be in good shape. The count so far is 9



I have an aunt in brunswick GA its 45 minutes from jacksonville FL ... Can someone get them there if i get her to meet me in columbia SC and then I take them to charlotte? ON THE 22nd


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Ok here is my makeshift plan correct me if it looks wrong 
Friday 20th I will leave work at 5 pm to drive to patti she will keep them over night.
Sat 21 patti will bring buns to Brunswick ga to meet fantaysahs aunt who will get them to her. 
Sat 21st fantaysah will then drive buns to Charlotte nc to meet Steve anytime after 12noon.
Sat 21st Steve will drive to his home in da to stay night and then on the 22nd bring them to brandy in pa


Look good? Any prob or questions


----------



## MiniLopHop

This is fantastic! I have another volunteer in Columbia SC if we need to break things up at all.


----------



## Ape337

Nice! And I can get info from brandy where Steve will meet her va friend on 95 in va to drop off the brothers. :biggrin:

All buns saved!!!!


----------



## fantaysah

I have not yet got a response from my aunt. Can the Columbia volunteer pick up in Savannah from you that's only 45 minutes farther than brunswick and would make it about 2 1/2 hours for the Columbia person. This is if my aunt can't make it.i think she will all any excuse to visit with me but just in case


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Ok fantaysah let us know as soon as you know can you please give me a call today 7727089668 I want to just touch base with everyone. And yes it is 9 rabbit the three amigos ( the two lionheas and one Rex that no one wanted were finally locked in they were going to be pts today thank goodness!


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Ps this is going to be on the local news! Keep ya posted with the news report


----------



## MiniLopHop

fantaysah, please let me know as soon as possible about your aunt. I'm sure my other volunteer would be willing to do what we need, I just need to know what it is.

Sara, How wonderful! Where are the three amigos going?

Perhaps you can use the media coverage to put pressure on that horrible pet store close to you?


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws

What does it take to adopt a bunny? What is the process? I want to talk to my hubby about this, I really really want to save a bun, but how would I get him/her to Miami?!


----------



## MyJuneAngel

You guys are all so amazing to pull together for those babies!!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Maria - Treasure Coast isn't that far from you.


----------



## MiniLopHop

I know it seems a little silly, but I make wooden rabbit toys with bells. I would love for all 10 of these little souls to have a fun toy. If people are ok with it, please send me your address in pm and I will mail you a toy for your new bun. Please let me know if you are adopting more than one and I will send enough for everyone.

Also, Target is having great sales for going back to school. I got litterboxes, hay bins, food and water dishes for all three new buns for $20!


----------



## Ape337

Ok so 9 bunnies about to embark on their journey north...

9 members of the fellowship of the ring.....

Mind blown :shock:

(considering choosing a new name for my bunny from the 9)


----------



## fantaysah

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> I know it seems a little silly, but I make wooden rabbit toys with bells. I would love for all 10 of these little souls to have a fun toy. If people are ok with it, please send me your address in pm and I will mail you a toy for your new bun. Please let me know if you are adopting more than one and I will send enough for everyone.
> 
> Also, Target is having great sales for going back to school. I got litterboxes, hay bins, food and water dishes for all three new buns for $20!


Can i buy one?


----------



## MiniLopHop

How about I will send you two for your buns for driving? I would feel bad charging anyone for them, they are a little silly.


----------



## MiniLopHop

This is a corrected schedule:

Friday 20th I will leave work at 5 pm to drive to Patti she will keep them over night.
Sat 21 Patti will bring buns to Brunswick GA to meet Emily who will get them to fantaysah in Columbia SC. 
Sat 21st fantaysah will then drive buns to Charlotte NC to meet Steve anytime after 12 noon.
Sat 21st Steve will drive to his home in DE (dropping off two in VA) to spend the night.
Sun 22nd Brandy to pick up in DE

Sara, I will send you Emily's contact information via PM. Can you also fill in where which rabbits will be dropped off along the way? I will give April my friend's contact information for the two buns in VA.


----------



## SOOOSKA

This is a very exciting Blog to follow. 

It reminds me of when all the wonderful people on RO helped me get Winston & Vega to my house from I think it was Missouri (sp?). They had quite the trip too. A real major storm passed through one city they had to bunk in the bathroom the storm was so bad.

It's so great to see how people will get together and help these sweet little innocent souls go to their forever homes.

KUDOS to all you wonderful people transporting these bunnies and to all that are adopting them. Very lucky bunnies.

Big Hugs to all.

Susan:hug::hug2::big kiss::kiss1::kiss::big kiss:


----------



## fantaysah

Now we just need to figure out times.esp since steve will be checked out at 11 .... its 3 hours Columbia to charlotte. 3 hours from Brunswick to Columbia. With potty and water and checks etc. We need to allot 8 hours from brunswick to charlotte and be there around noon. So they need to be in Brunswick around 4 am??!!


----------



## MiniLopHop

Emily has confirmed she can transport, but EEP! She will have to be in the middle of the night?

Also, where in NY are the three amigos going? I need the town before I can post it.


----------



## hln917

What a great "blog" to follow! I miss the part of the 3 amigos going to NY. If transportation is needed, depending on the location I may be able to help.


----------



## hln917




----------



## Ape337

fantaysah wrote:


> Now we just need to figure out times.esp since steve will be checked out at 11 .... its 3 hours Columbia to charlotte. 3 hours from Brunswick to Columbia. With potty and water and checks etc. We need to allot 8 hours from brunswick to charlotte and be there around noon. So they need to be in Brunswick around 4 am??!!



Steve is leaving a day early, he was supposed to check out on Sunday. So you don't need to hit 12pm right on the mark, he's just finishing up competitions by then. So if you need to push it to 1 or 2pm is that better for you? Whew, 4am is early! :shock:

Steve is emailing the va pick up today to arrange the where/when for that exchange bc really it doesn't matter what time he gets home to DE, the only issue is how late he can exchange the brothers in va. Will update ASAP!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ape337

We could start a blog - East Coast Crew? The bunderground? Just thinkin'


----------



## fantaysah

Well time is not important here. If Steve is available then that's fine. Just make sure you allot 4 hours each leg for me Emily because we will have to potty and check the buns and in case if traffic. Whatever time he says is best make sure Emily has them 8 hours before that and let me know what time she's leaving causes we will need to leave at the same time.


----------



## fantaysah

To just make sure it is clear its 4 hours to Emily in Columbia and 4 hours back to charlotte from Columbia 8 hours for me ... me and Emily leave at the same time and Steve will get them 8 hours after me and Emily leave. Driving is only about 7 hours for me but i will have to let the 1 yr old stretch a minute and get lunch.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Sara, have the spay and neuters started yet? I have been worried about all the buns undergoing surgery and how they are healing.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I need to be in Brunswick at 4 AM???? We do need to work out meeting places, times, etc.


----------



## fantaysah

Lol very early i know but its depending on how late they can be delivered to Steve.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Also, I was wondering what the buns are used to eating? Type of pellet, vegetables they know, that sort of thing. I want to have everything on hand to make their transition as easy as possible. After all the travel they will need some time to destress. It will be hard not to kissy them as soon as they get in the door, but I will restrain myself.


----------



## Ape337

Hi everyone, just to keep you updated I'm working on times in pm's and will keep you in the loop. I'm asking everyone to please keep your specific meeting times/places as private messages since we are live to the world.


----------



## mdith4him

I just have to say that you guys are AWESOME!!! When this thread first started I thought there was no hope that all the buns would be saved. I'm so excited that you found a way to rescue all of them! I'll be praying that all the transportation goes smoothly and the bunnies get settled quickly in their new homes


----------



## Ape337

If fantaysah meets Steve between 2-3pm, what time does that make the other meets before that one?

Fantaysah & Emily

Emily & Patti

:?


----------



## JimD

Let me know if there's any way I can help out.

I'm in northern New Jersey.....about 20 minutes from NYC.
ZIP code 07410....Fair Lawn, NJ.
I'm right off of most of the major highways...95, 80, 46, 17, 4, and the Garden State Parkway.

I might be able to help out with some transport.
I can at least be a "rest stop - stretch your legs - get gas - get a drink or bite to eat- make a peepee"stop. :biggrin:



PS:
In the past, whenwe've done this before , the members involved have often been referred to as the "RRR"....
The Rabbit Rescue Rangers!!

*GO RANGERS!!!*


----------



## fantaysah

If i hit Steve at 3 pm .. i have to meet Emily at 11:30... Emily will have to pick up in Brunswick at 8 am. I will leave my house when she leaves Brunswick. Columbia is halfway from Brunswick and charlotte.

Buns in Brunswick 8am
Buns in Columbia 11:30 am
Buns in charlotte 3 pm.


----------



## fantaysah

If 3 is the latest Steve can wait we nay need to bump it up an hour just in case traffic moves slower on one leg


----------



## slavetoabunny

fantaysah wrote:


> If i hit Steve at 3 pm .. i have to meet Emily at 11:30... Emily will have to pick up in Brunswick at 8 am. I will leave my house when she leaves Brunswick. Columbia is halfway from Brunswick and charlotte.
> 
> Buns in Brunswick 8am
> Buns in Columbia 11:30 am
> Buns in charlotte 3 pm.



That's a lot better than Brunswick at 4am! (although I would have done it)


----------



## Ape337

Steve just really didn't want to leave much later than 3pm because he will have a 10hr drive home bare minimum, and that's with 2 drop offs in VA, and he will probably have to stop for potty breaks/check on bunnies.

Then when he gets home (1-2am), we have to get the bunnies out of the crates for the rest of the night, sleep a bit, then jet north on Sunday 2.5 hrs each way, with 1 exchange in PA. And we can't start north on Sunday too late because we will be caught in beach traffic for hrs. So I'm thinking we need to leave my house by 9am. This scenario will give Steve about 4 hrs sleep b/t sat night and Sunday. Those bunnies are going to be tuckered, lol!


----------



## fantaysah

Completely understand its a lot of miles in a short time!


----------



## Ape337

Ok so confirmed 3pm fantaysah exchanges bunnies to Steve. I'll work on the 2 stops in VA, and make Sunday arrangements with Brandy :biggrin:


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Ok I am sending out an email for contact info if you donât get it please PM me your email address and I will send it to you. Iâm sorry I canât help more getting the transport squared away more; I donât know too much info about travel and times lol. But hopefully this list will allow everyone to contact each other and get it all together. All the rabbits that we not yet altered were done this past wed, all doing well and all on there last day of pain meds. The sutures are dissolvable so there is not suture removal necessary. They have all been eating timothy hay pellets and timothy hay; they get fresh greens every day but not much fruit (the volunteers bring the fresh veg). Any questions please contact me (772)708-9668 or [email protected]


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Ps NY buns need to get to Manhattan Alisa is adopting them [email protected]


----------



## JimD

*tresurecoastbuns wrote: *


> Ps NY buns need to get to Manhattan Alisa is adopting them [email protected]



Can you provide a few more details on what is needed?
When?
Where?
How many?

I'm probably the closest member to Manhattan.
If there's any way I can help out, I will try my best.

I can even overnight a couple of buns if needed.

PM me or just post on this thread....I'll keep on the lookout for any messages.


----------



## JimD

*tresurecoastbuns wrote: *


> Ps NY buns need to get to Manhattan Alisa is adopting them [email protected]


Emailed Alisa to see if I can help out.


----------



## fantaysah

I will be away during the week on vacation with my kids. I can be contacted though. My number to text or call is 828-409-9485 if i don't answer i will get back to you asap.


----------



## MiniLopHop

ok, I talked to my husband (he's much better at knowing how things relate to each other geographically) and it looks like the easiest will be when we meet April in DE to take the three boys too and go North to meet up with you somewhere off 95 in NJ. Then it shouldn't be too hard for anyone. Please let me know if this will work for you. It would be on Sunday 22nd.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Aren't a couple of the bunnies going to Kristie in NJ? JimD is probably the closest for them too.

I need to know what time and where to meet my contact in Brunswick, GA.


----------



## fantaysah

U need to meet between 7 and 8 am so they can be in Columbia at noon ... no layer than 8 .... pm with Emily for where. If u need i can give u an exit/location since i am familiar with that area.


----------



## eclairemom

Yall are all wonderful for doing this. Simply amazing FL to NY what an undertaking.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Throw me a bone here, lol.........who is Emily? I assume that's who I'm meeting, she is not on the contact list Sara sent. What is her RO screen name?


----------



## slavetoabunny

I am ROFL right now!!! No one told me that the Emily that is meeting me in Brunswick is my good friend Emily that I have known and loved since 2004!!! I'm talking to her now and working out our meeting.


----------



## MiniLopHop

LOL yes, Emily is not an RO contact, I she found us through my FB post.

I don't know of any going to Kristie unless she is taking the couple I thought were going local?


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

No all buns r HStc buns I think that we're atvour max 10 buns one pair and one triplet I wishe we could rent a bus to help more


----------



## slavetoabunny

MiniLopHop wrote:


> LOL yes, Emily is not an RO contact, I she found us through my FB post.
> 
> I don't know of any going to Kristie unless she is taking the couple I thought were going local?



I met Emily on another rabbit forum in 2004 and we have met many times in person since then. I've been to her house and she's been to mine. This is such a pleasant surprise!


----------



## fantaysah

So how many carriers in all? Are we sure they will fit? I have a small suv


----------



## slavetoabunny

Seven carriers.


----------



## slavetoabunny

They should all fit in my HHR. The back seat folds down.


----------



## Pipp

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I met Emily on another rabbit forum in 2004 and we have met many times in person since then. I've been to her house and she's been to mine. This is such a pleasant surprise!



Oh wow, is that Emily the Strange? LOL! 

You guys are doing such and awesome job!! (Even without Haley, LOL!) 


:hugsquish:



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny

Yep...that is Emily the Strange. She is still strange, lol! And we are still friends that keep in touch on a regular basis.


----------



## fantaysah

He big are the carriers? I can't fold my seat down i will have my daughter with me


----------



## Pipp

Hey, as a veteran transporter of multiple rabbits when transporting to sanctuaries, you can easily double them up as long as they're spayed and neutered, or at least double up the girls if they're not. 

Rabbits will not fight when your transporting them and they are more comfortable with a partner. Its also nice having the carriers face each other. 

Remember they snuggle in small underground burrows, they won't be crowded, trust me! 

I'd put two in small carriers, more in larger ones. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## fantaysah

That would help a lot


----------



## MiniLopHop

I'm planning on bonding Panda and Bunnicula, so if you want to put them together then that would be good to start their bond.


----------



## Ape337

I have a stupid question: if you stop the vehicle for a potty break/water the bunnies, would it be wise to keep the engine running? Would they break out in fights? I only have 1 experience with bonding (not in a vehicle) and it went very badly so any advice I can give Steve is greatly appreciated 

Also would it be ok to offer greens at stops to keep them hydrated? Or should Steve offer water? He is carrying orchard grass with him.


----------



## fantaysah

That's a good question ... should i carry hay and greens too?


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Since Brownie and Petta are going to be living together in the same home, maybe it would be good for them to be together in the same carrier, too?


----------



## fantaysah

I need someone to have Emily call me with where she wants to meet. Doesn't have to be today but sometime before Saturday


----------



## slavetoabunny

Ape337 wrote:


> I have a stupid question: if you stop the vehicle for a potty break/water the bunnies, would it be wise to keep the engine running? Would they break out in fights? I only have 1 experience with bonding (not in a vehicle) and it went very badly so any advice I can give Steve is greatly appreciated
> 
> Also would it be ok to offer greens at stops to keep them hydrated? Or should Steve offer water? He is carrying orchard grass with him.



When I travel with the bunnies I always travel with an extra remote. That way I can leave the car running and lock it. My main concern is the heat. The car can get hot very quickly.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I finally broke the news to Pat that we will have 15 rabbits in the house Friday night. I'm all set. I have 7 pens already and went out today and bought enough litterboxes, carpet remnants and bowls for all the pens.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Is it any consoluation that it will only be one night? I am getting really excited to have my new kids home 

I think it will be only right to read the bunnicula books to the new kids. Historically I have read Watership Down to settle rabbits in, but this might help Bunnicula learn her name faster.


----------



## slavetoabunny

He's OK with it...he really doesn't have a lot of choice, LOL! I will be posting pictures of my "bunny camp out" Friday night!


----------



## fantaysah

My ignition switch is broken so i can take the key out and lock it with it running!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Slave-to-Bunny, that would be great. Can't wait to see your "camp out" pictures!!! Petta and Brownie are coming to my house and I can't tell you how grateful I am to you and everyone who is helping with the journey!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm actually excited about hosting the bunnies. I think Pat is too, but he would never admit it. I'll sneak some pictures of him giving them all bedtime treats (yes, he does that every night).


----------



## MiniLopHop

It will be their first stop on the rest of their lives. From unloved to spoiled rotten 

I have a feeling everyone on this trip will be adored and pampered for the rest of their lives, just how it should be.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Absolutely! This time next week...I can't wait...


----------



## MiniLopHop

Jim has a work conflict so he can not take the NY buns. I am willing to drive into NJ, but there's no way in heck I'm going into NYC. I'm a country girl at heart and can't drive in that traffic. I'm going to see what I can pull together, but if anyone has contacts in NY I would appreciate an introduction.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Sara - another thought that springs from a question Katherine asked in another post.....what pellets are the bunnies eating and can you send a bag along so the adopters can transition the rabbits to the food they use? We don't want any upset tummies!


----------



## hln917

MiniLopHop wrote:


> Jim has a work conflict so he can not take the NY buns. I am willing to drive into NJ, but there's no way in heck I'm going into NYC. I'm a country girl at heart and can't drive in that traffic. I'm going to see what I can pull together, but if anyone has contacts in NY I would appreciate an introduction.



Brandy, I have no problem driving them into NYC but I work Sun-Wed. If you or someone can hold them till Thurs morning, I will take them out there.


----------



## JimD

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Jim has a work conflict so he can not take the NY buns. I am willing to drive into NJ, but there's no way in heck I'm going into NYC. I'm a country girl at heart and can't drive in that traffic. I'm going to see what I can pull together, but if anyone has contacts in NY I would appreciate an introduction.



I'll be going out of town on Sunday and will be back Wednesday night.

I don't blame you for not wanting to drive into NYC. It's not one of my favorite things to do either.

Has anyone heard from Alisa yet?


----------



## MiniLopHop

I talked to Sara and apparently Alisa is on vacation this week, which is why she is slow to respond. I have left a voice mail and email so I hope to hear back from her. I'm willing to drive as far as northern NJ, so I hope she can come out of the city that far. Otherwise I will hold them and hopefully Jim or Helen can make the connection.

I will be so happy and relieved when the buns are all safely delivered. It has been rather stressful and it's to the point I can't keep down solid food. I'm hoping knowing I won't have to drive into NYC I will feel a bit better today. Anxiety sucks but luckily my buns tend to snuggle it out of me. I wish I could smuggle Becky in my pocket to work for snuggles during the day.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Sara - could you tape a piece of paper to each carrier with the name(s) of the buns in each?


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Yes I will send pellets for everyone. Itâs a timothy hay based pellet. Also there will be 8 carriers I will not be putting the buns together that will be bonded ( petta,brown boy ect.) I donât feel comfortable. But they will be staying the night with Patti and she can make that call so if she needs to she can put them together. Anyone figure out the NY issue Alisas info is [email protected] or cell (347)907-2764 Please bare with me its been a crazy day im trying to work on the transport and run this shelter lol ï SO PLEASE let me know if there are any more concerns asap because after Fri its out of my hands. OHHH and I will be sending a medical record and info on all buns and yes there will be masking tape on each carrier about sex name and shelter id # to mach up to there medical paperwork. Ok I think thatâs it! Oh and thank you all so much for helping them with there second chance. I feel blessed to find rabbit lovers to open up there homes and hearts! 
The best way to get in touch with me is by email [email protected] or phone (772)708-9668 not by posting to me in this forum I donât have time to check it too much in the day.

I looked at all the caged animals . . . . . . . the cast-offs of society, I saw in their eyes love and hope, fear and dread, sadness and betrayal. And I was angryâGod," I said, "this is terrible! Why don't you do something?" God was silent for a moment and then He spoke softly."I have done something . . .I created you.-"Jim Willis


----------



## slavetoabunny

Oh 8 carriers....crap. Someone is going to have to stay in cage instead of a roomy pen Friday night. I need to go buy more bowls and another litterbox. I've never had so many rabbits in my house! I can't wait to post pictures of bunny camp.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Patti, If Panda and Bunnicula like each other you can put them together. I'm going to bond them as soon as they get here anyway. Being a male and female there's a good chance they will get along easily. What ever works best for you. I just thought the trip might be a little less stressful for them together.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Patti--same as above by MiniLop goes for Brownie and Petta...if they like each other it might make the trip easier for bunnies and drivers. Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## MiniLopHop

Patti, bless you for the suggestion of Kristie Corson. She is going to take the three amigos and get them to Manhattan. I will pick up in DE, go to NJ to drop off the boys, and then back home to PA. Kristie is a live saver!


----------



## hln917

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Patti, bless you for the suggestion of Kristie Corson. She is going to take the three amigos and get them to Manhattan. I will pick up in DE, go to NJ to drop off the boys, and then back home to PA. Kristie is a live saver!


arty0002: Yay!!! Happy and bummed at the same time. I wanted to meet the 3 amigos even if it was for a couple of hours. Did you finally get in touch with the NY adopter?


----------



## MiniLopHop

Thanks so much for offering to help Helen. I was just worried about keeping them too long since I am going out of town the next weekend.

Nope, I havn't heard from her yet.


----------



## slavetoabunny

If you have time, be sure and get a shelter tour. You will love Kristie!


----------



## Ape337

I've got the sleep-over room ready for the slumber party guests! I'm really excited to host some buns for a night :biggrin:

And I can't wait to meet my new bun!!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

I lived for many years in Manhattan and, I have to say, the Three Amigos, look like they belong in the Big Apple!!! Watch out NYC!!! Glad they found a forever home there...We'll have to change their name to the Broadway BoysHave fun, boys, in the greatest city in the WORLD


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Sad to report that my ny contact has backed out of taking the three Rex lionhead kids ð¥ unless anyone can take them then they are not going


----------



## hln917

OMG, I feel sick now. Do you think Kristie can still take them into her shelter and help find homes for them. I'm afraid for their future.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I sent you a text Sara....I think Kristie will take them.


----------



## MiniLopHop

I will still drop them off then. What a life saver, literally!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Did anyone verify with Kristie that she will definitely take them?


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

She texted me yes last night thank goodness!ð°


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Just some info someone asked for 
In there litterboxes i use news paper on the bottom and timothy hay on top.

They all use water bottles

They all have had lots of interaction with people some are just a little more trusting then others but they are all able to be picked up and handled and have no problem with it.

Everyone gets cleaned in the am when i get here 8am so they run then i also have a few volunteers that come in every tue and fri and groom them so they are use to having there glands cleaned, nails cliped , brushed out and ears checked.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I hope they will drink out of bowls because that's all I have. I'm looking forward to the chaos at my house Friday night. Let's see if Pat goes through with the wedding now, ha! The true test of a man.


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Ok here we go less then one day till blast off! I will be leaving the shelter (Palm City Fl) TM at 5pm with the 10 buns, call me if you need me (772)708-9668
-Sara


----------



## MiniLopHop

:yahoo:inkbouce:arty0002::weee:inkelepht::clapping:



I can't wait until my new babies are tucked in at home.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I am meeting Emily near about 5 miles south of the GA/SC border at 8:30 Saturday morning.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

ray::bunnybutt:ray:ray:ray::heartbeat:

Bunnies on the move! They start their journey today. Sending love and wishes for a safe and easy journey to all bunnies and drivers and care givers!:surrender :thanks::rabbithop:brown-bunny:rabbithop


----------



## audrinasmommy88

Good luck everyone!! I hope you all have a safe trip! Keep us updated


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

Ok i have all the stuff ready now all i need is 5pm to shove off! Happy Trails to all the bunderground peeps helping out!
Sara


----------



## slavetoabunny

As soon as I get back from picking Sparky up at the vet, I'm getting all the pens set up. I have to leave my house by 5:00 am tomorrow to meet Emily.


----------



## mdith4him

Safe travels!! I can't wait to see pictures of these sweet bunnies in their new homes


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance

Go bunnies, go bunnies, go bunnies, go!!!


----------



## Ape337

It's time, it's time!!!! Safe trip to drivers and bunnies! Can't wait to see them :biggrin:ray:


----------



## MiniLopHop

April, just wanted to confirm I will be picking up my two kids and the three amigos from you Sunday morning at 10 at the rest stop. From there the three will go to NJ. Three states in one day, 8 states total! These will be well traveled buns! I will bring a camera to document the last leg and hopefully Wendell if he arrives in time. It would be great to have the forum traveling bun along for the ride. 

I'm making toys tonight so the glue has a chance to dry. Sophie is my toy tester. If she approves then they are good for gifts.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Bunny camp is all set up and awaiting the bunnies arrival! They should be here by 8:00.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Go bunnies, go bunnies, go bunnies go! 



Travel swift and travel safe. 

Your wandering days are almost done. 
Soon you'll be forever home. 
Don't you worry and don't you fret, 
so much love you're about to get. 
Someone's waiting to bring you joy, 
fix you greens, give you toys.
You'll be having so much fun. 
You will be a cherished one. 
Your wandering days are almost done. 
Soon you'll be forever home.


----------



## Ape337

MiniLopHop wrote:


> April, just wanted to confirm I will be picking up my two kids and the three amigos from you Sunday morning at 10 at the rest stop. From there the three will go to NJ. Three states in one day, 8 states total! These will be well traveled buns! I will bring a camera to document the last leg and hopefully Wendell if he arrives in time. It would be great to have the forum traveling bun along for the ride.
> 
> I'm making toys tonight so the glue has a chance to dry. Sophie is my toy tester. If she approves then they are good for gifts.



Brandy,
Confirmed . I'm glad they will spend a night at my house. They'll get a good leg stretching from all their travels. Also it's not going to be so hot this weekend. Yay! So nice of you to make toys :biggrin:


----------



## slavetoabunny

I started a thread here to document the transport. Please post your pictures!

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=74157&forum_id=1


----------



## fantaysah

Question about my leg of the ride. Should i pet them , handle them, feed them etc.? What kind of pics should i get of them for their transport thread??


----------



## slavetoabunny

I was just going to put some hay in the carriers. Bunnies don't usually eat or drink when traveling. I was planning on watering them between legs. Take pictures of the carriers in your car, transferring them, etc.


----------



## tresurecoastbuns

First leg done! Everyone did great but I'm pooped! Good luck every bunny!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Go Bunnies! 

Thank you, Sara! You must be exhausted. Hope you have a restful weekend. And hope the bunnies have a peaceful trip.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Sara, thank you so much for reaching out and helping these beautiful rabbits. Your dedication is wonderful, you are a blessing to the world. :hug:


----------



## slavetoabunny

They are safe and settled here! I'll report in tomorrow.


----------



## fantaysah

I am leaving now to meet Emily and just realized no one ever told me where i am meeting Steve. Call me please?! 828-409-9485


----------



## fantaysah

Nm i found it


----------



## fantaysah

Don't know the room number though


----------



## Ape337

Contacted fantaysah by text with info :biggrin2:

Safe journey to all drivers today and tomorrow!! I'm amazed at what lengths complete strangers on a bunny forum will do for homeless bunnies. You're all heroes to me :biggrin2:


----------



## Ape337

As soon as the bunnies are transferred to Steve I will contact Katherine and Anne for ETA's :biggrin2:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Thank you, Ape! Anytime is fine!!! Can't wait to see them all and, especially, Brownie and Petta!!! Can't thank you and your husband enough!!!


:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## Ape337

Update: Steve now has the buns. Will contact katherine&anne when he leaves the hotel.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

YEA! Thanks!!!


:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## slavetoabunny

I updated the Transport thread with my pictures. I hope everyone is taking some and will post them there. Everything is coming together without a hitch!!!


----------



## Ape337

Steve gave the buns orchard grass and said they all started munching away except pogo (maybe he's not hungry I said)


----------



## Ape337

The buns just crossed into VA!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

OOOOOOOOOO. Counting the Minutes! Front door is open!


:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## Ape337

ETA to Katherine- 7:00!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet?


----------



## slavetoabunny

Post pictures on the other thread please!!!


----------



## Ape337

Katherine has her new babies! Steve is off to the next stop :biggrin:


----------



## slavetoabunny

Who is next? Steve is like the bunny fairy, lol!


----------



## fantaysah

Without a hitch indeed! Me and Emily arrived within minutes of each other and me and Steve pulled in to the parking lot at the same time (literally!) Exact timing.


----------



## Ape337

slavetoabunny wrote:


> Who is next? Steve is like the bunny fairy, lol!



Next is Anne/bonded brothers. Steve keeps telling me that all the bunnies are so cute. And I keep telling him they have homes, XD!!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Uh oh....we may have a hostage situation developing!


----------



## MiniLopHop

You know, the three amigos are going to a rescue, so they are still up for adoption


----------



## Ape337

MiniLopHop wrote:


> You know, the three amigos are going to a rescue, so they are still up for adoption



Ya, and Steve has already told me how adorable they are :shock:

And he keeps saying that, "the big white bunny with black around its eyes is really friendly"

And I said, "yes, that is Brandy's bunny" 
:biggrin2:

Oh my this house would be full of bunnies, XD!!


----------



## slavetoabunny

The 3 amigos are such a total hoot! I loved them, but got the evil eye when I mentioned how much I'd like to keep them. They were my favorites out of the bunch (in spite of their fugitive status last night).


----------



## Ape337

Exchange number 2 taking place now in VA! The bonded brothers are meeting their new mommy!:biggrin:


----------



## slavetoabunny

Where are they spending the night?


----------



## Ape337

slavetoabunny wrote:


> Where are they spending the night?



The brothers are with their mommy now on their way home. I don't think they're going too far now, about an hour I think.

The remaining 6 buns are on their way to the beach now (my house). Steve's ETA is 12:15am. The bunny room is all set so they can rest until tomorrow morning :biggrin2:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Brownie and Petta have feasted and played and chewed and explored and now they have finally settled down and dozing. I am in love. I wrote the full story in the other thread. I thought that's where we were supposed to write about the journey

I think there may well be a hostage situation developing. Steve may be headed for Canada Steve kept telling me how cute they all were and he seems to be a true bunny whisperer. Everyone was so calm and happy. He was very savvy about everyone's personality and preferences. And I did notice that, when I said he could leave the Three Amigos here, he didn't react very enthusiastically. I'm just saying... lol

Bravo to everyone!!! This couldn't have gone better!!! All of the bunnies are more beautiful in person than they were in their pictures. Two are home, the rest are on their way.

And now, I have to get back to my bunnies


:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## MiniLopHop

Yeah! Anne is almost home and so excited. She is thrilled with the buns. 

Hope tonight's sleep over is a little less exciting than last night. The three amigos like to cause trouble


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

:bunnydance: 
Oh my goodness, Petta just got up and binkied.


----------

